# Nuevo en Gentoo. Duda.

## LuzbeL

Hola, antes de nada me llamo Christian y soy nuevo en el mundo de linux, espero que sea bienvenido  :Very Happy: 

Bien, me gustaría saber como compilar mi sistema entero, siguiendo alguna guia o algo. Gracias!

Segun tengo entendido, un pc compilado, gana mucho en rendimiento y estabilidad, verdad?

----------

## pelelademadera

mira, si sos nuevo en el mundo linux, no te recomiendo arrancar con gentoo ni con ninguna distro a compilar...

arranca con algo sencillo, un ubuntu o algun derivado, o algun suse o mandriva que son las distros mas sencillas...

si arrancas con una de las distros mas dificiles de instalar, (no es extremadamente compleja, pero requiere conocimientos medios al menos) te vas a espantar en vano, incluso podes instalar cualquier distro, y desde esa misma distro instalar gentoo, (si es gentoo amd64, precisas una distro 64bits pero no al revez)

de todas maneras, si queres asustarte de entrada, el manual de gentoo esta muy pero muy completo. creeria que es la distro con mas y mejor documentacion

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/index.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/index.xml

----------

## vincent-

Bueno, como supongo que al ser nuevo en Gentoo lo primero que habrás hecho será leerte el Handbook, habrás comprobado que todo lo que instalas (a menos que sea un paquete precompilado) se compila en tu sistema. Así que entiendo por tu pregunta que te refieres a compilar todos los paquetes precompilados que se instalan al descomprimir el stage3.

Lo que puedes hacer es ver qué paquetes incluye el stage3 y hace un emerge --oneshot de todos ellos.

Normalmente nadie hace eso. Además, conforme se vayan actualizando esos paquetes, los iras compilando en tu sistema.

La lista de paquetes contenidos en el stage3 es esta:

```
sys-apps/findutils                                                                                            

sys-apps/man                                                                                                  

sys-apps/shadow                                                                                               

sys-apps/which                                                                                                

sys-apps/sandbox                                                                                              

sys-apps/attr                                                                                                 

sys-apps/coreutils                                                                                            

sys-apps/module-init-tools                                                                                    

sys-apps/acl                                                                                                  

sys-apps/net-tools                                                                                            

sys-apps/man-pages                                                                                            

sys-apps/gawk                                                                                                 

sys-apps/diffutils                                                                                            

sys-apps/man-pages-posix                                                                                      

sys-apps/debianutils                                                                                          

sys-apps/baselayout                                                                                           

sys-apps/groff                                                                                                

sys-apps/portage                                                                                              

sys-apps/sed                                                                                                  

sys-apps/busybox                                                                                              

sys-apps/less                                                                                                 

sys-apps/texinfo                                                                                              

sys-apps/tcp-wrappers                                                                                         

sys-apps/util-linux                                                                                           

sys-apps/kbd                                                                                                  

sys-apps/sysvinit                                                                                             

sys-apps/file                                                                                                 

sys-apps/grep                                                                                                 

app-shells/bash                                                                                               

sys-process/psmisc                                                                                            

sys-process/procps                                                                                            

virtual/libffi                                                                                                

virtual/libiconv                                                                                              

virtual/editor                                                                                                

virtual/libintl                                                                                               

virtual/acl                                                                                                   

virtual/init                                                                                                  

virtual/pager                                                                                                 

sys-libs/timezone-data                                                                                        

sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs                                                                                       

sys-libs/readline                                                                                             

sys-libs/ncurses                                                                                              

sys-libs/gdbm                                                                                                 

sys-libs/pam                                                                                                  

sys-libs/cracklib                                                                                             

sys-libs/zlib                                                                                                 

sys-libs/glibc                                                                                                

sys-libs/db                                                                                                   

app-arch/tar                                                                                                  

app-arch/cpio                                                                                                 

app-arch/gzip                                                                                                 

app-arch/bzip2                                                                                                

sys-auth/pambase                                                                                              

app-admin/perl-cleaner                                                                                        

app-admin/eselect                                                                                             

app-admin/python-updater                                                                                      

app-admin/eselect-python                                                                                      

sys-fs/udev                                                                                                   

sys-fs/e2fsprogs                                                                                              

app-misc/mime-types

app-misc/pax-utils

app-misc/ca-certificates

sys-devel/gettext

sys-devel/make

sys-devel/flex

sys-devel/automake

sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper

sys-devel/patch

sys-devel/gnuconfig

sys-devel/automake-wrapper

sys-devel/binutils-config

sys-devel/binutils

sys-devel/libtool

sys-devel/gcc-config

sys-devel/m4

sys-devel/bison

sys-devel/gcc

sys-devel/autoconf

sys-devel/libperl

sys-kernel/linux-headers

net-misc/rsync

net-misc/wget

net-misc/openssh

net-misc/iputils

dev-libs/libpcre

dev-libs/expat

dev-libs/gmp

dev-libs/openssl

dev-libs/libffi

dev-libs/libxml2

dev-libs/mpfr

dev-libs/popt

dev-lang/perl

dev-lang/python

app-editors/nano
```

----------

## LuzbeL

Entonces, porqué se dice que se tarda en compilar el equipo bastantes horas o incluso dias? si cada vez que instalas algo se te compila solo??

Saludos.

----------

## vincent-

Compilar tarda lo mismo si lo haces tú a mano con el típico "configure && make && make install" , que si te lo hace automáticamente una herramienta como emerge.

Creo que deberías informarte un poco sobre el funcionamiento de Gentoo y sobre todo, leer el Handbook. Te aclarará muchas dudas.

----------

## LuzbeL

Con la guia tengo toda la informacion para una  instalacion limpia desde el minimal cd, y para compilar mi equipo?

lo digo porque igual me fotocopio toda la guia (si, seran unas 60 paginas o mas) y así tengo todo a mano  :Very Happy: 

----------

## vincent-

La instalación limpia implica compilar todo, menos el stage3 que ya viene precompilado. En mi primera respuesta te dije cómo recompilar los paquetes que te instala el stage3.

Me parece que con eso ya lo tienes todo.

----------

## LuzbeL

Ok. gracias.

Por cierto, una cosa. Mi procesador es un AMD Athlon 64 4000+ San Diego socket 939, me podrías decir que guía tendría que fotocopiarme? es decir cual de estas:  x86, sparc, amd64, ppc, ppc64, alpha, hppa, mips, ia64, arm

Es que me he puesto en duda, porque en la guia de x86 mira que me dice:

La mayoría de usuarios de PC deberían emplear el archivo stage3-i686-<release>.tar.bz2. Todos los PCs modernos son considerados i686. Si utiliza una máquina antigua, puede revisar la lista de procesador compatibles con i686 en la wikipedia. Los procesadores antiguos, como son los Pentium, K5, K6 o Via C3 y similares necesitan el stage i586. Los procesadores más antiguos de i486 no están soportados. 

Y claro, mi procesador no sé si es i386, i686, o lo que...

Gracias.Last edited by LuzbeL on Sat May 01, 2010 12:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vincent-

amd64

----------

## LuzbeL

Estás seguro? Es que siempre que he instalado linux (ubuntu y debian) siempre me he bajado la x86. Y al parecer no me daba ningun error, estaba haciendo mal en realidad?

Me acabo de fijar en el everest y me sale esto respecto a mi CPU:

http://i44.tinypic.com/214nvgi.jpg

Saludos.

----------

## vincent-

 *LuzbeL wrote:*   

> Estás seguro?

 

La duda ofende.

----------

## LuzbeL

Lo siento, peratu, no era mi intención esa ni mucho menos, solamente quería estar seguro. Incluso los que más saben pueden tener algun despiste, no?   :Wink: 

Me bajaré pues la arquitectura AMD64.

Gracias!!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Tu microprocesador puede correr código tanto a 32 bits como a 64 bits. Si realmente le quieres sacar todo el jugo a ese microprocesador, la arquitectura a elegir es amd64 como ya te indicaron. De todas formas como existe además compatibilidad retrógrada, también podrías ejecutar código a 32 bits optimizado para arquitecturas i386, i486, i586 e i686.

Obviamente cuanto mas te acerques en la aquitectura elegida a la mas actual que soporta tu microprocesador, mas funciones de este se aprovecharán, mejor provecho le sacarán las aplicaciones al mismo, mejor rendimiento en general... Al menos en teoría, por que con los procesadores actuales, las diferencias pueden ser de milisegundos como mucho en todo lo que no sea cálculo matemático pesado, nada que vayas a apreciar a simple vista a la hora del uso cotidiano.

Salud!

PD: Bienvenido.

----------

## pelelademadera

lo mas sencillo para recompilar el stage3 es hacer un emerge -e system...

ahora, te recomiendo, que sigas la guia, y que saltees el bootstrap, (en la guia lo pone como opcional) y que sigas la guia paso a paso. una vez que compiles kernel y grub y tengas todo como para arrancar en el sistema, reinicias, y haces la recompilacion del stage3 con emerge -e system y listo

pero asegurate que el sistema arranque, sino vas a hacer el bootstrap de gusto... te diria que lo mas dificil de la instalacion, es leer todo el kernel... la 1º vez vas opcion por opcion mirando el help.... algunas opciones son clarisimas, pero otras no... y que el grub te quede como tiene que quedar. una vez que el sistema es funcional. listo... todo es reparable aca

----------

## LuzbeL

Entonces que hago, emerge --oneshot, o  emerge -e system? podrian decirme la diferencia que hay ?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Me parece que te estás complicando y no has leido el manual como ya te sugirieron.

Emerge --oneshot no agrega los paquetes instalados a tu archivo world.

Emerge -e hace de cuenta que no hay nada instalado y reinstala todos los paquetes necesarios resolviendo todas las dependencias hasta llegar al que le hayas pedido.

Todo esto todavía no te hace falta para nada. Solo deberías seguir el manual al pié de la letra.

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

tal cual.. lee el manual al menos para saber como se arranca.

se arranca con un live, cualquiera, puede ser una distro como ubuntu o cualquiera que tenga navegador web, por lo que no necesitas imprimir el manual... lo lees online mientras vas instalando

----------

## Ricki

A ver, yo siempre que instalo Gentoo, lo primero que hago es actualizar gcc a su última versión. Luego actualizo glibc y binutils. Con eso ya está la toolchain. Y es ahora cuando hago un emerge -e world. Con esto te aseguras que tienes todo tu sistema compilado con la versión más reciente de gcc y con las opciones que tu quieras.

```

emerge gcc

gcc-config -l # y seguir instrucciones

echo "es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8" >> /etc/locale.gen

emerge glibc binutils

emerge -e world

```

Por supuesto, para llegar ahí antes habrás tenido que editar el fichero /etc/make.conf. Cuando llevas ya años con Gentoo, sabes perfectamente lo que quieres meter ahí. Tú tendrás que leer bastante y probar aún más.

Sobre la opción --oneshot, ya te han dicho que vale para no meter un paquete en el world cuando lo instalas. Se usa principalmente para recompilar dependencias. Así si algún día borras el paquete que depende de ellas, al hacer emerge --depclean se borrarán también las dependencias, pero si las metes en el world, no se borrarían.

Ten mucha paciencia y lee mucho. Gentoo es un reto, y si eso es lo que buscas ponte con ello, aunque sea tu primer contacto con Linux. Yo también empecé con Gentoo y no me arrepiento de ello.

----------

## JotaCE

Bienvenido!

----------

